# Cutting Grooves question



## cat1870 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Cutting Grooves/stots question?*

Hello Again...........
I also need to cut several hundred grooves in oak 1x2s. These will be made with a 1/4" router bit and need to go completely thru the 3/4" oak 1x2s and need to be from 8" to 16" long.

See photo..........
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t254/cat1870/Grooves001.jpg


Currenty, I'm using my router and it takes 3-4 passes on each 1x2. To make several hundred, that's a lot of time and each time thru increases the risk of something going wrong...

Any suggestions an a easier/quicker way?

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## cat1870 (Oct 7, 2010)

Got'r done....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

cat1870 said:


> Hello Again...........
> I also need to cut several hundred grooves in oak 1x2s. These will be made with a 1/4" router bit and need to go completely thru the 3/4" oak 1x2s and need to be from 8" to 16" long.
> 
> See photo..........
> ...


There is no quicker way to do it. A several hundred is going to take some time regardless. Lol


----------



## Holz_315 (Dec 27, 2011)

Another way to make it is, by using a circular saw. You make two dead-ended grooves by circular saw, then you cut at the end by a chisel.

good luck Bro!


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Drill hole on each end and cut two lines to connect them?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Really?*



cat1870 said:


> Got'r done....


Sounds like you got r done...? how? :blink: bill


----------



## cat1870 (Oct 7, 2010)

I made a jig to hold the 1x2s in place and used my plunge router.....Worked like a charm.


----------

